
Is Summer Different Now? - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/17/upshot/is-summer-different-now.html
======
bramgg
Honest question, has there ever been a generation that experienced youth the
same as the generation before them?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I'm sure it was fairly constant pre-industrial revolution, but maybe change is
just accelerating over time.

~~~
thevardanian
No. Rivers changed courses. The levels of rain fluctuated. The levels other
important resources fluctuated, namely those like animals, trees, and other
raw materials that pre-industrial societies relied on.

The environment is fundamentally in flux.

~~~
gwern
That doesn't change youths very much.

------
Spooky23
It is for many.

More employers are parsimonious with vacation time, so no summer trips. Moms
work now. Thus many kids go to daycare, but we call it camp.

I envy my friends who are teachers married to teachers. I would love to spend
my summers with my wife and son!

------
todd8
My Dad, who is still alive, kept a diary of growing up during the Dust Bowl in
US midwest. Unfortunately, that diary is lost. But those days of dust and
drought, growing up on a farm during the Great Depression, and later going to
war in the South Pacific and coming back and then working as a civil rights
worker left an indelible mark on him.

He really enjoyed a book I gave him recently, Bill Bryson's "One Summer --
America, 1927". He says that it brings back many memories.

------
CurtMonash
I went to day camp in the 1960s.

